# Cabinet Confusion - buying today at 3pm



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
I m going to buy upgrade parts for me today at lemington. 

I have developed confusion for cabinet. Initially i had decided NZXT Gamma. But its prices have been increased like 40% to 2800 from ~2000.
Still it holds VFM tag or i should consider more of them ?
While looking at others i can go till 3.5k max.

My main concern is airflow and cooling inside the case. One with more bundled fans is more welcome kind. Coz after getting a Gamma i need to spend 700-800 more for 3 fans i want to add to it. Also how are roadside fans in lemington ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you get a set of 4 fans from CM for around Rs. 600. Not sure though, but something like it.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Sorcy, I had seen pack of four CM fans for 945 on EBay. Can we get it for that less ?

These can make NZXT Gamma + Pack of 4 fans in 3.5K


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

vyral_143 said:


> Can we get it for that less ?


Not sure which one you're talking about, but just check out which ones they have in stores. Most likely the ones I am talking about are non-LED standard ball bearing types. Maybe Prime has it.


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 6, 2012)

NZXT Gamma = Good Cable management
I have both CM Elite 430 and NZXT Gamma. I recommend the NZXT Gamma for the cable management.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Not sure which one you're talking about, but just check out which ones they have in stores. Most likely the ones I am talking about are non-LED standard ball bearing types. Maybe Prime has it.



Yeah I am talking about Non-LED ones - Cooler Master R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm.
But catch is now that I am also buying Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 which have only one three pin fan connector.

I guess i need to find fans with legacv 4 pin power connector so i can connect them directly with PSU.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 6, 2012)

^You will get a 3 pin to molex connector with CM fans.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

i recommend NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.3k!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Or there's always this. BitFenix Shinobi Window (Ignore Corsair 500R). I think cassette World has them for display.
*i.imgur.com/VBQ3j.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xqme3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xqme3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FlZEs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QXBE7.jpg


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorcy pricing ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

ehh not sure, its somewhere around your budget. Review should be up by monday but it can take in long cards pretty easily and with window you are getting 2x 120mm fluid bearing fans. Cable management went pretty nice with TX750 so its not much of an issue. Just wish the HDD slots are right angled. 

BitFenix Window is bit pricey (windowed side panel+ front 120mm fan+ HDD/5.25" tooless clamps) but its a good case with a strong framed. Bitfenix Shinbi non-window should come within your budget, but you end up spending bit more.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nipun said:


> ^You will get a 3 pin to molex connector with CM fans.



Are you sure ?

@Sorcy, hey buddy I liked the case but when referred to bitfang[.]com, I found out pricing it as 3875 for non-window version and 4550 for window verison. Well, its out of budget.

Now, Gamma or Source 210 Elite or other in same range ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Stick with Source 210- provided its an elite version. Prime is selling these for 2.6k and get couple of 120mm fans for the front.

BitFenix prices are as follows:
Shinobi Black - Rs 3900/-
Shinobi Black Window - Rs 4750/-
Shinobi White Window - Rs 4750/-


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ohk,
So now Source 210 Elite confirmed black color-ed.

At theitwares, white is listed 2400.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

ITWares is a shop on top of Prime. Check out in both of it. They pretty much sell stuff from eachother as it is.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, ther are in same building.

Today will be my big purchase day. 
List goes as
Phenom II X4 955BE (used one - buying from a guy)
Gigabyte 880GM-USB3
Seasonic S12 620W
NZXT Source 210 Elite
SSD in 5K around - not sure which one but have opened a thred and have got suggestions of Kingston one.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

If I were you I would save more money and buy a 120GB SSD. You are better off that way in the long run.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was thinking 60/64GB is good for OS, softwares and a game - optional.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> If I were you I would save more money and buy a 120GB SSD. You are better off that way in the long run.




I agree. 

@OP: there's some 120gb models available in and around at Bitfang. Also Corsair Force3 120gb is 9.8k at Deltapage. You may get a better deal locally.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sadly I can not afford to spend 10K around for SSD now.
What minimum size i should consider when buying one ?
Also I will be buying Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 which does not SATA3 so if SATA3 is at premium point i can leave it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you consider using in long run i would suggest get atleast 80GB. So buying a 120GB make sence. If you dont want to spend 10K on SSD wait till the price/GB of SSDs decrease otherwise save some money & buy.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

60GB is too small for a primary drive if you ask me. You format it, then install the OS+ install very few softwares. Its too restricting. There's always the 128GB variant from Kingston as well. I am not sure, but it might be bit cheaper than Corsair Force 3. Or else theres's Corsair's Force series with SATAII but I am not sure how much they cost now, nevertheless worth a look.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Kingston 128gb is over 10k at all online shops I have searched.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kingston 96GB ?

Flipkart: Kingston SSDNow V+100 96 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (SVP100S2/96G): Internal Hard Drive

Got Gamma @ 2350
Source 210 Elite was @ 2600

Also Kingston 64GB SSD was available at 4650 as compared to Flikparts 4985. I have not bought it though.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

aaah then check Corsair Force series. If Force 3 is costing under 10k then force series might cost bit cheaper. Check in Delta peripherals, they're pretty quick in updating their site compared to others.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

Force sata2 is not available with any one. Prime or itwares Only Sata3 

Isnt 64GB @ 4650 a steal ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

If money is a concern, you can always start with a 64GB. Just remember to have enough free space in your SSD, and you are good to go.

Check this article to know more:-

Can You Get More Space Or Speed From Your SSD? : Optimizing Precious Solid-State Storage

Also go through the comments.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 6, 2012)

I was thinking to get one 64GB to start off.


----------

